# Tri-malate creatine



## Brolly (Apr 27, 2005)

*Tri-creatine malate*

i am thinkin about buyin some of this stuff and just wanted some opinions if u guys have tried it and liked it and how it worked for you.. thanks

and whats the diff between this stuff and normal mono or CEE???


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2005)

I have used all three and CEE is the superior creatine analog.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2005)

First of all it is Tri-Creatine Malate. 


*Why TriCreatine Malate?*

_TriCreatine Malate is a revolutionary innovation in creatine supplementation, because it combines creatine with Malic Acid, which stimulates the production of ATP in the body.

ATP (adenosine triphosphate) is the major fuel or energy source for the body. TriCreatine is the most bioavailable and soluble forms of creatine, far more effective than all previous versions of creatine, including creatine citrate.

During exhaustive exercise, like weight training, ATP releases the energy, which fuels muscle contractions. So the more ATP you have available in your body, the more energy your body will have for intense training. The problem is that during intense exercise glycolysis (the breakdown of sugar for energy) is inhibited. This means the body is not able to use stored carbohydrates as energy very easily. This is why you often get suddenly exhausted in the middle of your workout and find your strength levels rapidly declining. When this occurs your body will unfortunately switch over to muscle as a source of energy-which means catabolism/muscle breakdown. That's bad news.

Fortunately, Malic acid overcomes this problem because its primary function is to enable glycolysis so that sugar can be easily and quickly broken down for energy. This way muscle mass is not only preserved but more will be built. TriCreatine Malate, the bonding of Malic acid with Creatine, is the ideal compound for providing energy for workouts and preventing muscle from ever being used as an energy source. Plus, it is highly soluble, which means you will absorb it rapidly and completely, which is critical._


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2005)

Hmmm, I suspect that someone used Tri-creatine-malate in HIS formula...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2005)

it's no secret.


----------



## topolo (Apr 28, 2005)

I wish it was


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> it's no secret.



Just playin bro


----------



## Brolly (Apr 28, 2005)

i have tried mono..dextrose included in formula.. and this worked amazingly for me for a couple weeks and then i went to creatine kre-alkalyne and ..... well nothin much at all... i wanan give CEE or tri-creatine malate a shot.... leaning towards malate right now ... also gotta get me some L-glutamine :"P


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> I have used all three and CEE is the superior creatine analog.



I find it funny that in my answer above where I call CEE the superior creatine analog, that the creatine is clickable to a product that does not contain CEE. I don't feel "negative" about it as I want Robert to sell as much of his stuff as possible, but still, I find it kind of ironic, LOL.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 28, 2005)

Every time you write the word creatine it becomes an automatic link to Maximum Pump?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 28, 2005)

creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatinecreatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatinecreatine creatine creatine


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatinecreatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatine creatinecreatine creatine creatine



LOL


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> I find it funny that in my answer above where I call CEE the superior creatine analog, that the creatine is clickable to a product that does not contain CEE. I don't feel "negative" about it as I want Robert to sell as much of his stuff as possible, but still, I find it kind of ironic, LOL.



if you visited the moderator forum more often you would know about this.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 28, 2005)

I have been using Cubed, which is just tricreatine malate, for 2 weeks and must say I like it much better than monohydrate.  I seem to be holding less water and have a bit more energy.  The idea of it being hydrosoluble is laughable, cubed is about as soluble in water as monohydrate is.  It tastes sour as hell too.


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> if you visited the moderator forum more often you would know about this.



No time for that! I only have time to drop by, and get in and out faster than Sydney Bristo when on a mission in Alias.

(Yes, I was just fantasizing about Jennifer Garner)


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> I find it funny that in my answer above where I call CEE the superior creatine analog, that the creatine is clickable to a product that does not contain CEE. I don't feel "negative" about it as I want Robert to sell as much of his stuff as possible, but still, I find it kind of ironic, LOL.



yeah, but creatine is creatine, whether you attach an ester or malic acid it is still creatine.


----------



## topolo (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks for the lesson Rob


----------



## Brolly (Apr 28, 2005)

sure creatine is creatine... but then there wouldnt be a fuss in the first place... i just wanna kno wuts the best for absorption and effectiveness really.... or is the esters and malic acids there for a placebo affect and we're all just tricking ourselves


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yeah, but creatine is creatine, whether you attach an ester or malic acid it is still creatine.



Yes, creatine is creatine, but where it becomes an issue is in how much creatine makes it from gut to bloodstream and from bloodstream to muscle. Very little creatine makes it from gut to bloodstream unless it is attached to an ester, and if only a small amount is in the bloodstream there will be an even smaller amount making it into the muscle.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 28, 2005)

gopro said:
			
		

> Very little creatine makes it from gut to bloodstream unless it is attached to an ester...



I would love to see some science behind this.


----------



## gopro (Apr 28, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> I would love to see some science behind this.



Well, the only true study I know of was from the University of Nebraska. Trust me when I say that I was extremely skeptical of CEE when it came out. I was like "here we go again, another creatine." Then I tried it and was pretty amazed at the difference...and the feedback I get daily is overwhelmingly positive, and not just from the VPX brand. Also, the science and reasoning behind it just makes sense.


----------



## machinehead (Apr 30, 2005)

I found this research that very helpful for me, may-b this will help you people
here is the link:

http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dockets/95s0316/95s-0316-rpt0264-17-Tab-06-Nennerstom-vol193.pdfhttp://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/dockets/95s0316/95s-0316-rpt0264-17-Tab-06-Nennerstom-vol193.pdf://


----------

